
For the Brain, Cash Is Good, Status Is Better - toffer
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=for-the-brain-status-is-better
======
muerdeme
This seems intuitive if you consider that social standing is generally more
important for procreation.

 _He notes that this new insight into how the brain processes social standing
may have important public health consequences, possibly even paving the way to
new stress-reduction therapies._

The prospect of the government trying to reduce public stress by making sure
everyone gets laid makes me laugh.

~~~
asdflkj
Does it make you laugh because it's unlikely, or because it's a bad idea?
Because it strikes me as a decidedly good idea. Mood disorders are a medical
problem, and the source of those for many people is in not getting laid. In a
system with socialized healthcare, this is government's problem. And it's not
like the solution is hard to come up with, either.

~~~
daniel-cussen
This is reminiscent of Pantaleon y las visitadores. It's a military dude in
Peru who has to get a squad of prostitutes together to keep the soldiers in
other squads from misbehaving.

------
baha_man
'So what's more important — money or social standing?' - aren't they the same
thing, at least in modern America?

~~~
hugh
No, just strongly correlated.

------
nazgulnarsil
I hope to someday live in a society where sex is 100% consequence free for
both men and women.

